# Winter sun in the Iberian peninsula, overnight stop Chartres



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Just had a phone call from the C&CC to confirm bookings for ferries and sites next year to travel to the sun for February.
Good service as usual, but the prices seem to have increased quite a lot. That is in itself not surprising; all I hope is that fuel does not rocket as it did last Autumn.
What I need now is somewhere for an overnight stop in the Chartres area, near to the route 154 from Rouen (unless it has been re-numbered!)
Can anyone recommend a good stop-over with EHU that is guaranteed to be open, please??
Roll on February for a month in the sun!!


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

We stayed on one at Mer-sur Cher near to Vierzon 5 euros for the night with EHU fresh water,you can dump your grey and black waste

There is a review of the Aire on here in the reviews section


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There is a Municipal site just off the old N154 between Evereux and Drux..
Cant remember it's name or if open all year but here is the location..
It is signposted off the main road..

Site

Whoops.. bit more research and I found it.. Here's a review BUT dont look like it's open !!
Campsite


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
The site Tonka talks of is at Nonancourt but that will be shut, the 154 is still so named. As for an aire the only one is at Mer-sur Cher which is not bad at all it's about 10 mins off the main road N20.

Ron


----------

